# Marshall Fridge. Remove The Freezer?



## Boy_Narf

Hello Everyone!

I just picked up a Marshall Fridge and it looks damn good in my music room. I'm just wondering if anyone has removed the plastic freezer assembly. It rattles like crazy when the motor kicks in and it isn't even cold. I see that there is a metal wire with something on the end that hooks into the back of the freezer tray. Does anyone know what this is? I'm thinking it might be a temperature sensor.

Thanks!

P.S. Don't hate me, I'm an Orange guy 

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...T7FdktOQ/w494-h658-no/IMG_20131129_154703.jpg


----------



## Micky

*Re: Marshall Fridge anyone?*

Not another one...


----------



## brp

*Re: Marshall Fridge anyone?*

Fridge Mods!

Move to Workbench


----------



## Micky

*Re: Marshall Fridge anyone?*



brp said:


> Fridge Mods!
> 
> Move to Workbench



Are you gonna be a dickhead all your life, or just while you are here?
(sorry, had to. Still love you bro...)

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/52761-coolest-man-cave-addition-ever.html#post800702


----------



## brp

*Re: Marshall Fridge anyone?*

Oh and welcome to the Forum, Boy Narf.


----------



## Boy_Narf

*Re: Marshall Fridge anyone?*

Hi Micky,

I figured since this wasn't a "HEY LOOK AT MY FRIDGE" thread, and more of a "HEY I HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT THE FREEZER" thread, it would be appropriate to post a new topic. I apologize if I have caused you any inconvenience. I will email support.

And thank you very much for the welcome brp.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

*Re: Marshall Fridge anyone?*

He's just busting your balls, Narf … welcome to the forum, man


----------



## Boy_Narf

Title updated.


----------



## Micky

Nobody hates you Narf. Greetings.

You are right. The thing on the end of the tube is the temp sensor.
You can secure it down if it rattles. Hot glue, silicone, whatever.
Even tape if you can get it to stick.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hello Narf. Micky really likes anyone with a Marshall fridge. If you have any questions, he's the guy to ask.


----------



## Boy_Narf

Thanks Micky,

I'm hoping I can remove the entire freezer assembly and tape that sensor to the back of the fridge. I'll get more storage room, and it should be quite a bit colder as well.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Try a variac if you want it to run colder.


----------



## Far Rider

Welcome  Micky is hands-down the greatest fan of the Marshall Fridge.


----------



## BlackSG91

Do you have any cold beer left in that fridge so that all of us can have a party?


----------



## LuredMaul

Boy_Narf said:


> Thanks Micky,
> 
> I'm hoping I can remove the entire freezer assembly and tape that sensor to the back of the fridge. I'll get more storage room, and it should be quite a bit colder as well.





LMAO Yes Yer Fridge needs to be browned out!!!!!!!
Then it will chill yer beer like Eddies;
The Alcoholism is in your HANDS!
What Beer do you run in yer Fridge maybe you need Higher Quality BEER!
Oh, Your Fridge has the SLASH TONE.
#1- You have a microphonic Thermal Couple.
Are you Sure it's Biased right (Thermostat)?
Check the Plate Voltage.
Did you try a new Cable?


ok, Sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## Australian

Marshall Fridge mods...hmmm ok.


----------



## DirtySteve

This sure beats the organ threads! Is this for real? if not  if so...still  

Welcome to the jungle Narf.


----------



## paul-e-mann




----------



## Groton Guitars

Hello Narf!
I used to repair refrigerators for a living. {insert refrigerator repairman joke here}
Sorry to say but generally you can't remove the freezer from any fridge. The cold is "made" (actually heat absorbed) in the freezer evaporator. That is to say the freezer is your source for cooling.


----------



## BlackSG91

Groton Guitars said:


> Hello Narf!
> I used to repair refrigerators for a living. {insert refrigerator repairman joke here}
> Sorry to say but generally you can't remove the freezer from any fridge. The cold is "made" (actually heat absorbed) in the freezer evaporator. That is to say the freezer is your source for cooling.



You forgot to mention about making sure the wires are connected properly. One wrong connection and it's like you're fried...man!


----------



## Kaptain_Krunch

Hello


----------

